Ask HN: What is the best RSS feeder and news reader for the terminal? - dpflan
======
uph
Newsboat is a fork of Newsbeuter. "The only difference is that Newsboat is
actively maintained while Newsbeuter isn't."
[https://newsboat.org/](https://newsboat.org/)

There's also Elfeed for Emacs
[https://github.com/skeeto/elfeed](https://github.com/skeeto/elfeed)

